

Sega 3D Classics: 3D Fantasy Zone II Interview - glhaynes
http://blogs.sega.com/2015/04/13/sega-3d-classics-3d-fantasy-zone-ii-interview-part-1/

======
glhaynes
The folks at M2
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M2_(game_developer)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M2_\(game_developer\))]
have done some amazing work lately on taking old games and moving them to the
Nintendo 3DS while also adding features (including, of course, 3D!). The level
of craftsmanship and devotion is inspiring and their respect for these old
games is infectious.

For this game, they actually made a new version of an old game that runs on
better hardware (still vintage, though!) than the original version did.

Lots of other interviews in this series:
[http://blogs.sega.com/2015/01/23/sega-3d-classics-
developer-...](http://blogs.sega.com/2015/01/23/sega-3d-classics-developer-
interviews/)

